# Draft night discussion thread



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If this site stays online, here is where you can discuss the draft.

If there is a major trade or something unexpected dealing with OUR DIVISION, you can make a thread. Please don't make threads about out of division teams or trades unless you can make the Raps related.

Fingers crossed that the servers can handle the load this time!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lottery order:

01. Portland Trail Blazers 
02. Seattle SuperSonics 
03. Atlanta Hawks 
04. Memphis Grizzlies 
05. Boston Celtics 
06. Milwaukee Bucks 
07. Minnesota Timberwolves 
08. Charlotte Bobcats 
09. Chicago Bulls 
10. Sacramento Kings 
11. Atlanta Hawks 
12. Philadelphia 76ers 
13. New Orleans Hornets 
14. Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mock lottery:


```
01. Portland Trail Blazers	Greg Oden
02. Seattle SuperSonics		Kevin Durant
03. Atlanta Hawks		Al Horford
04. Memphis Grizzlies		Mike Conley Jr.
05. Boston Celtics		Yi Jianlain
06. Milwaukee Bucks 		Corey Brewer 
07. Minnesota Timberwolves 	Jeff Green
08. Charlotte Bobcats  		Brandan Wright
09. Chicago Bulls 		Julian Wright
10. Sacramento Kings 		Al Thornton 
11. Atlanta Hawks  		Acie Law IV
12. Philadelphia 76ers  	Javaris Crittenton
13. New Orleans Hornets 	Al Thornton 
14. Los Angeles Clippers	Rodney Stuckey
```


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Apparently the Hawks owners have gone back to fratricide and one in particular (who, shockingly, has biz interests in China) is pushing hard for Yi. The Grizzlies (more specifically, new idiot GM Chris Wallace) have decided to take the "best player available," which means Noah or Horford but no Conley for some unknown reason.

NBA GMs are becoming like NFL GMs: overanalyzing and talking themselves out of the logical picks.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

narrator said:


> NBA GMs are becoming like NFL GMs: overanalyzing and talking themselves out of the logical picks.


I don't follow the NFL but I think this is true.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

so...how long til the Blazers win a title now with Oden on the squad?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

****!!!!!

Ray Allen traded to Boston.

We didn't need that! ****!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> ****!!!!!
> 
> Ray Allen traded to Boston.
> 
> We didn't need that! ****!


good deal...Boston doesnt need to get younger...Ray Allen and Pierce will be good mentors for the youngin's on the squad...plus Jefferson has another sharpshooter to pass out to on doubles...

and Seatle gets younger and more explosive offensively...


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

I'm really not that concerned with Allen going to Celtics. If anything, it just makes our division more respectable.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> I'm really not that concerned with Allen going to Celtics. If anything, it just makes our division more respectable.


Meh... AJ, PP, and Jesus could be a big problem in the Atlantic. Don't like it at all.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

I think we still match up well with the Celtics. Parker is solid on d at the 2 and hopefully we'll pick up a solid SF to help out there. The Raptors are still better up front and at point guard.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

lol at fran's comment on yi

yi "50 Cent" jianlian


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like Charlie V is going to be up on the trading block again. Should we try to bring him back?:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston has no PG or much size upfront I'm not worried


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Knicks just got Zack from portland


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Arhg!

Damn. No more talent in the Atlantic unless it is going to us!!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lord, what a steal by the Knicks. The Atlantic just got a lot tougher.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Randolph to the Knicks....


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

We're looking like bigtime losers on this night so far. I don't know if Allen or Randolph affects our division in the longterm but at this rate the playoffs won't be guaranteed next year. Colangelo really needs to get something done to fill our holes at SF and backup C.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Golden State goes with Belnelli, another guard. That Pietrus signing seems more and more probable now that GS has like a hundred guards.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I guess the Portland fans who liked to throw the homer tag around, now realize they were mega-homers when they assessed the trade value of Zach Randolph. 

Acie Law is an awful PG at the NBA level. I don't why I take pleasure in the Hawks pain, but this is just an absolutely brutal fit. Law does not have NBA level PG skills - he is a scorer....,


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> We're looking like bigtime losers on this night so far. I don't know if Allen or Randolph affects our division in the longterm but at this rate the playoffs won't be guaranteed next year. Colangelo really needs to get something done to fill our holes at SF and backup C.


Randolph is a black hole. His playing on the Knicks actually is a huge help to the Raptors. I am extremely pleased he ended up in our division. And LMAO at having Curry and Randolph foghting in the post against each other for position... and having Marbury and Crawford trying to get them the ball. The Knicks are even more dysfunctional now... I did not think that was possible....long live Isiah.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Randolph is a black hole. His playing on the Knicks actually is a huge help to the Raptors. I am extremely pleased he ended up in our division. And LMAO at having Curry and Randolph foghting in the post against each other for position... and having Marbury and Crawford trying to get them the ball. The Knicks are even more dysfunctional now... I did not think that was possible....long live Isiah.


I disagree... if Zach can stay out of trouble, a front court of Randolph and Curry will be very hard to handle. Defensively they are terrible but offensively they can both be game changers. I don't like this move at all from our standpoint.

With Zach and Jesus in the Atlantic now, I hope Bryan pulls an ace out of his (sleeve) and helps us keep up. Not with some crazy big money signing, just with smart moves.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> That Pietrus signing seems more and more probable now that GS has like a hundred guards.


Doug smith said our #1 target is grant hill and we'll have our "target" locked by next tuesday


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

the entire division got better tonight


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm losing faith in Colangelo now. Phoenix trades their pick for cash with Fernandez & Splitter on the board. We could use both of those guys next season.... ####!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Phoenix probably wouldn't sell Bryan the pick.

Gerald Wallace looks as good as gone from Charlotte after their picks.

I wonder what BC has planned. Hill... I'm not so high on that one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> the entire division got better tonight


Philly is still going to suck.

Dunno what the Raps and Nets have on tap.


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

In the end I think I like Colangelo's "do nothing" theory (if in fact he doesn't make any surprise moves in the next few picks) ....... we have lots of young talent already.... we need free agents, with playoff experience to get to the next level... not rookies.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

rdlviper said:


> In the end I think I like Colangelo's "do nothing" theory (if in fact he doesn't make any surprise moves in the next few picks) ....... we have lots of young talent already.... we need free agents, with playoff experience to get to the next level... not rookies.


Yeah, but guys like Splitter and Gasol would be ones you keep in Europe, like Roko, not guys to bring in ASAP.


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

"Phoenix probably wouldn't sell Bryan the pick."

Money is money. Bryan still has a lot of friends over there. My guess is that MLSE was too cheap to spend the extra cash.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> "Phoenix probably wouldn't sell Bryan the pick."
> 
> Money is money. Bryan still has a lot of friends over there. My guess is that MLSE was too cheap to spend the extra cash.


Nah. Money isn't money. Bryan has history with the guy running the Suns. Suffice it to say the Suns aren't in the business of making Colangelo or the Raps look good.

MLSE just spent a million dollars making over the Raps dressing room area. They aren't being cheap with Bryan.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> "Phoenix probably wouldn't sell Bryan the pick."
> 
> Money is money. Bryan still has a lot of friends over there. My guess is that MLSE was too cheap to spend the extra cash.


mlse is loaded they are far from cheap


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I actually didn't expect much noise from the Raptors during this draft anyway. I mean, Colangelo likes picking in the top 10 if he can, and if he can't, he'll only go after a player if he's really high on him and feels he got picked low because he's underrated (i.e. Barbosa). The only player I think he'd look at in a similar fasion is Belinelli, and I don't think GS would give him up for cash considerations. We have two young PG's, we have Bargnani, and we can hope Graham gets better. Out franchise man, Chris Bosh, is also young, and so people are right to say that getting experience, or filling roles through free agency might be our best move. As much as I would like to see Colangelo get a steal out of this draft, I wasn't expecting much anyway so I won't be overly dissapointed. I'll be dissapointed if we get nothing done over the rest of the off-season (i.e. free agency).

Also, did anyone else laugh a little during the Arenas/Durant Live 08 commercial with the "Repeat after me"... "No one can stop me... Except Gilbert Arenas"? Also, Man did Durant look skinny in that scene.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn, Splitter goes to San Antonio.


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

"mlse is loaded they are far from cheap"

I know that, but that doesn't mean they're willing to spend $3,000,0000 to acquire a draft pick.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> "mlse is loaded they are far from cheap"
> 
> I know that, but that doesn't mean they're willing to spend $3,000,0000 to acquire a draft pick.


but at the same time after the top 2 players theres no real stand out players in the draft I rather take my chances in the F.a market where you know you are getting more of a sure thing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Richardson getting traded? Weird one. Don't understand it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn, the Spurs did well tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think Portland is planning on having two years this year, what are they going to do with all these players?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I disagree... if Zach can stay out of trouble, a front court of Randolph and Curry will be very hard to handle. Defensively they are terrible but offensively they can both be game changers. I don't like this move at all from our standpoint.
> 
> With Zach and Jesus in the Atlantic now, I hope Bryan pulls an ace out of his (sleeve) and helps us keep up. Not with some crazy big money signing, just with smart moves.


It has nothing to do with trouble off the court. Zach Randolph is a bottom half player in the NBA... his numbers are hollow... he is a poor defender, and a poor offensive player because he kills the flow of the offence.... makes everyone around him worse.

JMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I think Portland is planning on having two years this year, what are they going to do with all these players?


Have there own minor leaugue team in Europe?>


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> "Phoenix probably wouldn't sell Bryan the pick."
> 
> Money is money. Bryan still has a lot of friends over there. My guess is that MLSE was too cheap to spend the extra cash.



The colangelo's are hated by the Suns owner... no one is going to get fired to appease BC.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

cool draft. love all the teams that feel they've improved substantially. a lot of it is bs, always, but it's just good to get some fans in better spirits- even if it is just temporary.

i find it funny sometimes how teams appear to pick the same kinds of players every year. it cracks me up. you could just give me a list of all the players and i bet i could come pretty close to guessing who drafted them- not on the basis of their team needs at the moment, but more on the basis of the players they've picked up in the past. take splitter, for one- the spurs clearly hate those late first-round contracts. might as well pick some guy you won't have to pay for several years and stash him overseas- like a rich man's second rounder. in splitter's case, too, it's especially good for the spurs: the primary reason his stock is in the dumps is his buyout and teams don't want to wait- but that's the one thing san antonio is willing to do: wait. and when he's ready to come over, he'll likely be a fantastic asset to put on the trade block (if nothing else). very wise... very san antonio.

orlando with reyshawn terry is just, like, obvious. they've become 'that team' that believes in anyone who can get > 35" off the floor. it always seems, to me, that they're either in the market for some high-flyer or some high-flyer is high on them or they're simply in the rumour mill for some high-flyer. you just wonder if they'll ever change their strategy. they don't _have_ to, i'm just saying, they always seem to be first in line for these darvin ham types. always. 

joakim noah in chicago- you know? yes. he belongs there. where else would you think he'd be?

i don't know. you'd think there'd be more surprises at the draft. there's always too many teams who make picks typical of their picks in previous years. they all say it, "we'll just pick the best player available", but it too often means (imo), "we'll just pick the player, good or bad, who we think we've picked before."  nothing wrong with it but... it's funny.

fun draft this year. next year we might even have a pick. 

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This just in: Portland just traded everyone they picked for the players everyone else picked, then traded all of those players for future picks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> is a bottom half player in the NBA... his numbers are hollow... he is a poor defender, and a poor offensive player because he kills the flow of the offence.... makes everyone around him worse.
> 
> JMO.


You can say the same thing pretty much about Steve Francis, minus the hollow stats that he used to have. The Knicks pretty much gave up Channing Fyre straight up for Zach Randolph. It is a risky move considering Zach may not adopt New York's lifestyle, but at the worst case scenario the trade is a lateral move in terms of problem solving. If Zach Randolph plays with a chip on his shoulder after this, as it must be embarrassing for a 20/10 player to be hurled out the door like that, New York will get a young and talented 4 out of this. Considering the situation that Isiah is in right now, it would be quite dumb to turn down this kind of deal as the Knicks without this trade going into the next season will be a 40 win team at best.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if the Bobcats will keep Gerald Wallace now that they've got Jason Richardson.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

jrich and wallace are a sick combination at the 2/3. i take them over carter and rj. 

PP and Ray ray? that's hella sick too. Ray Allen for Jeff Green - works for Danny.

and i love the matching of Curry and Randolph. If they peak at the same time for the Knicks, watch out. They're still so young and they're just so damn talented (at putting the ball in the hoop). Lots of attitude in the Knick lineup these days. I'm kinda scared of them; thank goodness they had to switch out of the lotto this year.

The Bulls are going to be good for a long time. Tyrus and Joakim in successive drafts is worrying.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

With Randolph in New York, I wonder if Zeke will considering trading Eddy Curry. As someone else said, they are quite similar on the offensive end. Maybe Curry + David Lee and some fillers could be enough for KG? If they can pull that off, KG/Randolph/Marbury would be a decent trio for the Knicks.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> With Randolph in New York, I wonder if Zeke will considering trading Eddy Curry. As someone else said, they are quite similar on the offensive end. Maybe Curry + David Lee and some fillers could be enough for KG? If they can pull that off, KG/Randolph/Marbury would be a decent trio for the Knicks.


From all indications Thomas is totally unwilling to consider moving Curry.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That was before they landed Randolph though. As it stands now, they are going to run into some problems with Randolph and Curry both demanding the ball.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> With Randolph in New York, I wonder if Zeke will considering trading Eddy Curry. As someone else said, they are quite similar on the offensive end. *Maybe Curry + David Lee and some fillers could be enough for KG?* If they can pull that off, KG/Randolph/Marbury would be a decent trio for the Knicks.


curry, lee and some filler for kevin garnett? i certainly hope kevin mchale is not _that_ far gone...


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

The entire Atlantic got better tonight overall...the playoffs are not a lock anymore next year. If the JO -> NJ rumours are true, then the Raps need to do some something...

Team by team:

NJ: Still the front runner in the division due to star power...if they get JO then they are the favs to win the Atlantic

NYK: Huge improvement...if Randolph works well, they could win the Atlantic...I don't care what some of you optimistic posters are talking about...they may suck at D...but they will absolutely SHRED the Raps on O. Curry alone gives our frontcourt so many problems...if Randolph and Curry gel...then NYK is crazy good

Boston: Still a bad team, but will potentially get more wins now

Philly: Still terrible...I don't believe AI2 is a franchise player

The thing is, the Raps had a .500 record (I believe) against NJ and NYK last year. Now both teams are improving, the Raps need to do something to compete. 

*The most concerning thing to me is that when the Raps win against NJ/NYK, they never "dominate"...but when they lose they get blown out by both teams.*


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal is overrated and he won't help the Nets as much as a healthy Krstic and an energetic Mickey Moore.

As previously noted, Randolph and Curry are the same player: offensive gifted, defensive black holes. There were only a couple of nights when Curry laid off the donuts enough to be effective defensively. Sure, it's intimidating having them on the front line (for opponents) but, don't forget: Randolph is crazynuts. And so is NYC. Bad, bad combo.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

A_wildstabatanything said:


> I'm losing faith in Colangelo now. Phoenix trades their pick for cash with Fernandez & Splitter on the board. We could use both of those guys next season.... ####!


Way to be a fairweather fan, bro.


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

R-X said:


> Boston: Still a bad team, but will potentially get more wins now


Sounds like Boston may be in the Garnett sweepstakes again. Not sure what they would give up, but they could be looking real good this year too if they stay healthy.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm glad the Atlantic division has gotten better, should really give a better indication of where the Raps are more than last year.

what a boring draft night for Raps fans, hopefully next year will be better.


----------

